# What type of pleco does best with african cichilds



## quest80 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

Im new to this forum. I've recently came back to fresh after being in the saltwater game for about 10 + years. I set up my African cichlid tank a few months ago, but I seem to be losing plecos.
Initially I thought it was the plecos. After research I'm starting to think it was murder by my cichlids. Can you guys give me any advice on a tough durable pleco?

A little back drop. I have a 125 gallon tank, no salt added, with 10 cichlids ranging from 2-6 inches in length. The three big ones 4-6inch range are two Hongi's and one blue faced peacock. The others are just your normal run of the mill 1-2 icnh petsmart Venestus, yellow, and blue Africans. I recently just added a small 1 1/2 long calvus.


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

generally Bristlenose Plecos are the most highly recommended.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bristlenose have a 75% survival rate for me and that's good for plecos with Africans. I'd remove the hongi and maybe some of the other Africans if they are mbuna and not yellow labs or acei.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Another vote for Bristlenose Plecos. Don't get the common plecos. They grow too big.


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

However common's will do fine in hard water, I have a monster (must be close to 18 inches) that is kept with hardwater tetras, but would like to upgrade the tank and keep it with some Africans. My biggest concern is I have heard the attack slime coats when they are that big, so is it better to keep in with smaller fish like mbuna or Peacocks, or will it do fine with frontosa, livingstonii, those guys (tank size dependent clearly) but commons get way to big for most people to handle.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, the brown hardy ones do okay, thou all are kinda hit or miss, these tanks can be rather stressful and Plecos are not always that healthy when you buy them. If they survive for initial months they might outlive your interest.

Depends on whether you want a big Pleco in a few years or not. Pterygoplichthys species do okay, are fairly common and somewhat attractive (though not as nice as wild caught), and some supposedly do not grow 1.5 feet long. Or you can get a few smaller Bristlenose.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a Rubber Lip Pleco that seems to be doin just fine. I unfortunately lost the bristlenose I added.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

ha77 said:


> I have a Rubber Lip Pleco that seems to be doin just fine. I unfortunately lost the bristlenose I added.


I like those silvery spotted type Rubber/Bullodg types you see sometimes... attractive/cute, stay small, and good algae eaters. Probably come from clear moving waters thou, maybe cooler, so maybe that is why they don't always survive.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I will also vouch for the Bristlenose. In my experience they are pretty fragile up until about 2 inches, regardless if they are with cichlids or not, but after that they are tough as nails.


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

I got 3 Trinidad plecos for my african tank. Lost one, other two seem fine. Got a couple petco specials for my tetra tank. They are small, cant really tell what they are.


----------

